# Pronunciation: 答主



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently reading the following sentence on 知乎: 答主毕竟是在校学生啊. Would anyone know how to pronounce 答 here? (if it is dā or dá?)
Thanks!


----------



## ovaltine888

In this thread i am the 答主. Da2


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Ovaltine888! 😃


----------



## SimonTsai

yuechu said:


> Would anyone know how to pronounce 答 here? (if it is dā or dá?)


答2 is almost always pronounced with the second tone. The only exception is 滴答1.


----------



## yuechu

Hi, Simon!



SimonTsai said:


> 答2 is almost always pronounced with the second tone. The only exception is 滴答1.


Thanks for your help! I wasn't sure if *答*主 came from *答*应(dāying) or not. (答应 = to respond?)


----------



## yuechu

ovaltine888 said:


> In this thread i am the 答主. Da2


Hi, Ovaltine888!
Oh, at first, I wasn't sure if you were explaining the original sentence or stating that you yourself were the 答主. I'm assuming that 答主 must mean the first person to reply to a thread? (I didn't know there was a term for that!)

Thanks for your explanation! 😃


----------



## SimonTsai

Oops! I forgot 答1 應, which is a common word. (But still, in terms of frequency, 答2 predominates.)


yuechu said:


> I wasn't sure if *答*主 came from *答*应 (dāying) or not. (答应 = to respond?)


It presumably means 答2 案的主人. (Who wrote the answer owns that answer.)

答1 應: to promise to accept someone's request.


----------



## yuechu

SimonTsai said:


> (But still, over all, 答2 predominates.)


That's ok. Good to know!



SimonTsai said:


> It presumably means 答2 案的主人. (Who wrote the answer owns that answer.)


好的！謝謝！


----------



## gonecar

答主，是个网络用语，是”答题人“的意思。另外还有楼主：发主题帖的人。
版主（斑竹）：论坛版块的管理人员。


----------



## yuechu

Great! Thanks, Gonecar! 😄

EDIT: Oh, so a 答主 is anyone who replies to a thread, not just the first person to reply, right?


----------



## gonecar

Yes.


----------



## hx1997

Just in case there is some confusion,  答主 (answerer) is only meaningful with respect to a certain question posted on a question-and-answer website (e.g., 知乎 or Quora). If the thread isn't a question or isn't posted on a Q&A website, the people who reply are not 答主. Someone who replies to a tweet or 微博 is not 答主. Someone who answers a question on Reddit or 百度贴吧 is not 答主 (not to me at least).

There is also the word 题主, which refers to the person who posts the question.


----------



## yuechu

Oh, I had misunderstood; you're right! Thanks for making that clear, hx1997!  😃


----------

